# Want to move to Singapore



## LightTheSkyline (Mar 13, 2013)

I really want to move to Singapore. And have a question.

- Since I want to become a Police Officer, will they take me? Because I plan on doing college here in Canada.


----------



## LightTheSkyline (Mar 13, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> You must be a Singaporean citizen or permanent resident to serve as a police officer in Singapore. Overseas university qualifications are generally acceptable as long as you can demonstrate that they meet or exceed the rigor of the educational requirements listed for the position.


Do you know any colleges that do Police Foundations in Singapore?


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

There's isn't any colleges that do police foundations locally. It's a national service force in Singapore.


----------



## shekhar15oc (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a software engineer with 10 years of work experience in India + US. I am looking at moving to Singapore. What kind of process is involved in getting a work visa ?


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

One thing keep in mind there is no job security in singapore. If you lose job than you have probably 15 days or 30 days to leave Singapore or find another job which is difficult. No body would listen or care about your problems. Do come but at a very good package in order to covet the risk with your savings.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's no job security in many/most countries. That's not a unique problem, and there are a few solutions to avoid quick repatriation (notably upgrading to PEP or PR status when possible). Also, Singapore's unemployment rate is currently quite low by global standards, so for many people Singapore is an upgrade in terms of job security.

Employers hiring non-PR/non-PEP foreigners are obliged to pay for the employees' transportation back to home countries at the conclusion of their employment, whenever that occurs.


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

I my self is PEP, there is a grace period of 6 months if I loose my job. Any way what I was suggesting in my previous thread is not to come to Singapore if you have a family especially from Western countries as well as Canada/USA if your salary is less than $10k/month.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldn't generalize that way. For example, Spain is a Western country, and its general unemployment rate exceeds 26% now. It could make perfect sense to bring a family from Spain to Singapore on SGD9,000/month or less.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> You must be a Singaporean citizen or permanent resident to serve as a police officer in Singapore. Overseas university qualifications are generally acceptable as long as you can demonstrate that they meet or exceed the rigor of the educational requirements listed for the position.


Saw this later .. 

Police only employs Citizens, who have done NS, and Citizens by PTS or Family ties are not included.

Of course, you can join auxilliary police .. or private security



shekhar15oc said:


> I am a software engineer with 10 years of work experience in India + US. I am looking at moving to Singapore. What kind of process is involved in getting a work visa ?


Did you read on at Ministry of Manpower Singapore ? then you will know you don't get 'work visa' - you find an employer and employer gets Work Pass for you .. if selected.



BBCWatcher said:


> Employers hiring non-PR/non-PEP foreigners are obliged to pay for the employees' transportation back to home countries at the conclusion of their employment, whenever that occurs.


Not true - such rule only applies to work permit holders - EP holder are not covered by the law, you loose your job, you find your own way back home and .. once your pay is above 2,500 $ no workers legal aid


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, that should have said non-EP (including PEP). The regulations are published here.


----------

